# Am I the only one that writes all over the white formica outfeed table on my TS?



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

In eating lunch so I thought i would ask this.

My wife just came out and commented "How can you write all over your prized saw" "You don't let anyone even get near it, etc, etc, etc." Why don't you use that pad of notepaper that is laying right there?

Now, she said this all very nicely, just sincerely curious as to how I could have numbers and measurements and drawings all over my outfeed table.

So, I took a little glass cleaner and….....sparkling clean as the white outfeed table used to be.

(I actually have enough wax on the table that it is sometimes hard to even get the pencil to bite.)

Am I the only one that does this.?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Yep! You are. I just write all over my hands, arms, shirt front, etc. I'm a pig. You're neat.
Bill


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

For me it's the rough sawn on the rack, or, the off-fall in the bin that becomes my handy notepad in the throes of a project. Who needs a notepad?


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I use a white board given to me by wife for this exact purpose.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I write on carpenters paper (wood) )


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I use 5×7 notepads. I bought a huge stack of them several years ago for $3 and heep several aound the shop near the saws and worktable.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Whatever is handy. Later it becomes like a historical reference.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

One thing for sure…your wife is right. None of US ever write on your TS


----------



## Tokolosi (Dec 14, 2011)

I have notepads too but I will write on anything thats handy if one of them isnt close by. Recently I used a pencil to write a critical measurement on the edge of a piece that I had just cut. I then promptly glued the piece in place without transferring the note to my notepad. And off course I forgot what it was. DOH!


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

I write on my Grey Formica Covered Bench all the time, Great place to keep #'s or measurements


----------



## juanabee (Mar 1, 2010)

I use my white formica router table top as my notepad. Works great, and it's right there where I need most of the time. I "erase" with mineral spirits. Sometimes I just stand back and admire all my ciphering like it was a work of art.

I plan to graduate up to white-board surfaced cupboard doors soon, though. But I don't know if I will like that any better.
Best regards,
juanabee


----------



## higtron (Jan 26, 2011)

My TS extension table is black I would write on it if it was white. Maybe I just need a white pensil  I write on everything thats handy and doesn't cause me extra work.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Come on, get with the current technology  Dry erase markers.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

My bench is 4'x12' and covered with white formica. It gets written and drawn on constantly. Those big crepe blocks that we clean sanding belts with make great benchtop erasers!


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

On construction jobs, very few note pads seemed to be available, so when we went to the lumberyard, a 
piece of wood was usually the shopping list. Still have the habit, and am not going to change now.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

My out feed is white and I have written notes and measurements on it for about 25 years. I'm with you brother!


----------



## JimF (May 20, 2009)

This reminded me of my grandmother who had a porcelain kitchen table top. She made lists and notes all over it. This was back in the 50s and wasn't something new. I'm sure she was doing this as long as she had that old table. Thanks for bringing up the old memories.


----------



## Oldelm (Jun 11, 2012)

You are lucky indeed. A white Formica top no less. I have always had the worst possible colors of scrap to use, like pea green with black swirls. Pieces of wood have always been my note pad of choice. I am seriously considering purchasing some white Formica just to get the satisfaction of being able to see my notes. Great idea.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

I,m in to boss….write on anything ...but the note pad!...unless its a shoping list for lowes or hd


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

Ah, hadn't thought of my TS extension table for that as it is white, but it might be melamine maybe not sure.

Use full size notepads most of time as they are harder for me to misplace than the 5×7 yellow pads, but I use those too generally for cut lists when I am milling rough stuff down to size.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I write all over my melamine and hardboard tables. Notepads gets lost. Tables do not. Pencil is easy to clean up when the time comes.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a bench that was built in by the previous owner, not my woodworking bench, that I covered with several pieces of leftover Formica. I put a piece of white near the phone and my chair just for the purpose of using it to write myself notes or measurements. The biggest advantage is that I never have to look for it. I'm always misplacing my notepad or whatever I used to write on and find the bench to be the best place for all my notes. Now I can spend my time looking for all the other tools and stuff I forgot where I put.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

I keep a few wet erase markers around just for that purpose. The way I see it, my big white melamine note pad seconds as a nice outfeed extension.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

I draw on the laminate top of my assembly bench all the time.

I find that lacquer thinner does the best for me to wipe it clean of any pencil marks.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I draw all my projects out in Autocad and print hard copy to take to the shop. I use that hard copy to scribble my notes or other measurements needed.


----------



## Gengaskokaren (Oct 4, 2009)

I use one of those:


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

Those spiral notebooks suck if you're left-handed! (Yeah, I'm bass-ackwards!)


----------

